# Valentino Torn PVC (Jelly) Sandals - faulty material quality



## AndreaheartsLV

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to ask your advice on what to do. I purchased a pair of Valentino PVC Sandals and after my holiday I noticed that the plastic material has given away near the sole. 

I took it in to the store but they are claiming its my fault. I didnt trip in the the sandals for sure and I also didnt tear them as I  never noticed this during the wear. I am of the opinion that the material is not right for this type of sandals ad it is not elastic enough. For instance, with cheaper PVC sandals this type of tear could never happen.

I am a frequent customer in the Boutique but they are not willing to exchange or to give me store credit.  Did any of you experience something similar?


----------



## pinkpineapple808

Same thing happened to me! I had the same pair for less than 6 months and it broke on me while I was walking at a restaurant. Valentino’s would not let me exchange it or get store credit. I’m really annoyed.


----------



## AndreaheartsLV

Try to reach out online with a complaint!  At the end i made an official complaint online and my sandals were exchanged for store credit.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Mine didn't last 6 months. I bought knock offs at TJ Maxx and they've already outlived my real Valentino jelly sandals.


----------



## WindyCityAdvisor

Mine also broke but luckily Nordstrom said it was a known issue and refunded them.  I’m tempted to buy another pair but wondering if the same issue this season?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Good that I found this thread before ordering a pair…


----------

